
MS OS/2 SDK Document Dump - eaguyhn
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/ms-os-2-sdk-document-dump/
======
zxcvbn4038
I love to see projects like this. I’ve always lamented that my father threw
away his set of System 360 manuals while cleaning out the garage. He also had
boxes of early computer science books - nothing like them today, first half of
the books were always dedicated to explaining the professor’s particular
diagraming style and symbology, second half of the book was the actual
computer science content. I’m always on the lookout for books like that when I
hit the used book stores but have never found any.

------
dcbriccetti
Oh boy, what fun memories! I paid $3,000 in 1987 for the SDK and to go to the
developers conference. Steve Ballmer shouted, “OS/2 is the operating system
for the next ten years!” He was about right.

------
pravda
Ah OS/2! You could use the computer even while formatting a floppy.

As I recall, IBM would send you OS/2 for free, on a bunch of the new-style
3.5" floppies. I think it was about two dozen floppies.

~~~
pjmlp
Surely not in early 90's Portugal, where OS/2 was only available in IBM PS/2
PC with MCA architecture, with a tax of additional 500 € (more than one month
salary minimum wage) versus the 386SX/DX OEM PCs.

~~~
lproven
There was a widespread belief that it needed a PS/2 and MCA, but it didn't.

I ran it on Librex laptops and several generic clones. No version ever
_needed_ MCA.

It's just one of many things that doomed it. :-(

~~~
pjmlp
Might have been the case, but on my small town buying such IBM model was the
only way to get OS/2.

No one was selling it on OEM clones, and buying a PC clone was already
expensive enough, to even think about trying to get an additional alternative
OS at IBM prices.

------
bluedino
I never got to actually use OS/2\. However, when I was a kid I filled out one
of those survey cards from a computer magazine, and I started getting all
kinds of catalogs and stuff.

One of those catalogs was from Indelible Blue. It was basically a catalog full
of OS/2 software. REXX scripting always fascinated me.

[https://books.google.com/books?id=kzoEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA89-IA1&l...](https://books.google.com/books?id=kzoEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA89-IA1&lpg=PA89-IA1&dq=indelible+blue+os/2&source=bl&ots=HDaNEQVISj&sig=ACfU3U1FB2P6MWu4iB2cRCPYzJW6cXKn3w&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjf5NfQhevmAhVCa80KHeWVDi8Q6AEwBHoECAgQAQ#v=onepage&q=indelible%20blue%20os%2F2&f=false)

------
rnd0
It's great that it's being preserved instead of thrown away. I'm curious -is
there plans for mirroring it on bitsavers too?

~~~
zozbot234
Should probably be mirrored on the Internet Archive as well.

------
phendrenad2
These old docs are always interesting. I also love old books on archaic
programming languages and operating systems. But there's usually just so much
stuff to read through. It makes me wish for modern books that boil down the
complexity of the old systems into a condensed manual. Something like The New
Apple II User's Guide.

------
deith
That is actually fucking great. I don't know if that Necasek guy reads HN, but
thanks!

------
agumonkey
Scan quality is great

------
hkai
Useful, thanks

